# Anyone know if IDMax subs are still made in the USA?



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I know they got bought out by Powerbass, but I've read some conflicting information about where they are made.

Typically when companies like this more overseas the quality declines. Has anyone gotten an IDMax 12 in the past few months that has experience with the older product? Is it the same as a 3 year old IDMax? 

I want to add 2 more D2s to my setup, but don't want to spend that kindof $$ if it's not going to be the same as what I have already.

Also, does anyone know if adding two new maxs to my existing one in IB is a problem since one will be broken in and the other two new?

Thanks


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a used Max in April and a new one in July and I'm running them both IB. Haven't had any problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks.

Anyone else have anythingthey can add?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got home from the grocery store and was looking through some magazine I had never seen before. I think it was called Performance Audio and Sound? 


Anyways there was an ad for the ID Max/Image Dynamics in the magazine and it proudly claimed the sub was designed and manufactured in the U.S.

FWIW.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Maybe try emailing id?
I'm still mad about their break up. Hope a new company comes in 2013.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

They are still made in the US. The same guy building them has been since they came out 10+years ago.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

That's exactly what I wanted to read. I was having problems finding something that models better than a single ID and I love the sound. So what's better than 1 IDMax 12? Three of them!!!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Not to thread jack but what r u going to power them with. 
I've been considering this myself as I also have one currently, a d2. Three of them wires down to 1.3 ohm. Lots of amps are way over powered at that load or under powered.


Edited to add, been looking at Orion 2500d (have to find one in good shape) or soundstream rubicon 2500( not sure on quality of this amp)


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be using my American Bass VFL 75.1. It delivers 800 watts at 1 ohm so I'm guessing I'll be giving them @200 watts each @ 1.33 ohms. If I need more power I'll worry about that when the time comes.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Ah, ok thanks


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

PureDynamics said:


> They are still made in the US. The same guy building them has been since they came out 10+years ago.


I believe this guy!


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

yeh sucks how many good companies have sold out or closed up shop. Bummer. Who owns Powerbass?


----------

